# Build unstaged ports?



## fmw (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi all,

this may probably sound a bit weird, but anyway.

I've been using CUPS ever since I started using FreeBSD, and I can't say I'm jumping with joy, but I always got things to work somehow. In particular, sticking with CUPS-1.5.4 saved me from a lot of headscratching. Updating to CUPS-1.7.X reliably broke something. Right now, it tells me that a backend from cups-filters wasn't there, even though it's exactly where it is supposed to be. 

At some point I reverted to CUPS-1.5.4 and I saved the portstree files for that. Unfortunately, I can't build it any more now since it's not staged. 

Is there a way to get it to build anyway?

thanks,
Frank


----------

